# 2005 dodge caravan ignition immobilizer



## fswanson (Sep 25, 2012)

My 2005 Dodge Caravan was recently broken into. The thieves destroyed the column where thw ignition cylinder fits also damaging the proximity sensor. I had the car towed to a dealership and they replaced the column(so they say) with a used column and they say that the immobilizer has to be replaced. My question is can you reprogram the keys to synch to the used immobilizer or does the immobilizer/proximity sensor need to be totally replaced? They have had the van for two weeks and Im beginning to wonder if they know what they are doing! Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi fswanson


The key has to match the immobilizer code or else it will never start. In most cases you need to bring your vegicle to the dealer and have them re-programed it with a specialized scan tool.

However, If you have in your possession keys that work you could re-program another set of keys by yourself by following these simple steps.; 

To manually re-program; 
Insert the key that works into the ignition, turn the key to the on position (engine off) leave it in there for 10 seconds. Remove the key that works and put in the key you wish to program. Turn the ignition key on (engine off) and leave it in there for the same amount of time you had the good key in, you should hear the door chime or some tone from your vehicle notifying you that it ran through the cycle and its been programed. Turn the key in the off position and then attempt a re-start of your engine. If your engine stays running without shutting off, you were successful in re-programing the key code. 

Good Luck !


----------

